

Final Vote Results for Roll Call 412 (Amash of Michigan Amendment No. 100) - mxfh
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2013/roll412.xml

======
cecilpl
Context:
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130724/15475723929/amash-...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130724/15475723929/amash-
amendment-rejected-after-heated-partly-ridiculous-debate.shtml)

~~~
jessaustin
Wow, I haven't read techdirt much, but I might have to start. I've never seen
one article, let alone two (I clicked through to the Nugent one), about
proposed amendments, that were so clear and accurate, with absolutely no
personality-and-rhetoric trivia. It's as if Masnick actually understands
enough about the process not to have to rely on press releases. Good show!

------
etfb
Any sort of context at all would be welcome at this stage. American politics
is fascinating ("I love the USA! I never miss an episode!") but I don't have
all the names memorised.

------
jlhawn
Read: Whom to vote out of office.

~~~
jvm
Looks like Nancy Pelosi and Michelle Bachmann are both nutjobs when it comes
to the NSA.

~~~
fixxer
They want to keep you SAFE! No guns, national healthcare, and... _total
information awareness_ (to monitor subversives, such as myself)

